# Sunny ate a stick - Should I be worried?



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Sunny, my 5yo Lab x,

Ate a stick thing today. My sister bought him a ice cream. She was holding the ice cream for him when he accidentally nibbled on her fingers so she let go and before we could stop him, he ate it.

It was a whole stick, he didn't chew it, he swallowed it whole.

Should I be worried?

He looks fine at the moment.

Thanks.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I presume you mean just the ice cream stick? sorry I can't give you any answers, hopefully it will work its way out as it's not too big as sticks go?
Someone here with experience will give you some help I'm sure.
If it's any consolation my dog ate a cooked chicken drumstick in one swallow and I never saw any sign of it!


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for replying.

The longer stick at the bottom, that's how big it was:

http://i01.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/848/017/276/276017848_268.jpg

He also ate the ice cream but he was allowed to eat that. He seems to be fine at the moment thankfully.

That does make me feel better so thank you! If your dog can pass the chick, I'm sure Sunny can pass a paddle pop stick.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I thought my foster dog ate one of those and I did take him in for a x-ray. It turns out he didn't eat it but I would have had it extracted if he had before it got into his intestines. Wood doesn't digest like chicken bones, even cooked.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Keep a close eye on him for it to come out, as well as classic signs of a blockage.

Pain, vomiting, anorexia, diarrhea, etc.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd just keep a close eye on him, like DaneMama suggested. 

Personally, I'd probably be freaking out - but that's because I've had a bad experience with my dog eating a stick. When my DDB, Tempyst, was about 4 months old she ate a piece of stick and it ended up getting stuck, width wise, in her rectum and she couldn't pass it. She had to go in for surgery. It was a horrible experience. She's ok now, and it didn't cause any lasting medical issues for her. 

I hope that doesn't scare you (sorry that probably wasn't the best story to share), and I hope everything works out ok for your dog.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DDBsR4Me said:


> I'd just keep a close eye on him, like DaneMama suggested.
> 
> Personally, I'd probably be freaking out - but that's because I've had a bad experience with my dog eating a stick. When my DDB, Tempyst, was about 4 months old she ate a piece of stick and it ended up getting stuck, width wise, in her rectum and she couldn't pass it. She had to go in for surgery. It was a horrible experience. She's ok now, and it didn't cause any lasting medical issues for her.
> 
> I hope that doesn't scare you (sorry that probably wasn't the best story to share), and I hope everything works out ok for your dog.


That's exactly why I took my foster dog in when I thought he ate the stick. It's alot easier to pull it out of their stomach with an endoscopy rather than wait until it gets stuck in the intestines and they have to perform surgery.


----------



## sandra0606 (Dec 22, 2011)

If he is fine then I think you shouldn't worry.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh how scary. Please keep us updated on Sunny.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys! Sunny is fine thankfully!


----------

